# Hello from a Welshman



## bugzilla (Mar 16, 2008)

Thought I'd say hello.

I've recently returned to keeping insects after a few years and have caught the bug (excuse the pun :lol: ) with style.

My new additions are 2 orchid mantis, 2 P. occelata, 5 Maclays spectre and 5 Phillum siccifolium.

I'm looking for more unusual species of mantid like the ghost, violin etc but am not having much success  Every site I find with them for sale is out-dated of won't reply to E-mails :angry: .


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bugzilla!

You're off to a very impressive (re)start! Between the orchid mantises and the leaf-insects, you'll be the envy of quite a few hobbyists!

There are a lot of UK members on this site. Have a look around and ask them for local references.

Best of luck,

Peter



bugzilla said:


> Thought I'd say hello.I've recently returned to keeping insects after a few years and have caught the bug (excuse the pun :lol: ) with style.
> 
> My new additions are 2 orchid mantis, 2 P. occelata, 5 Maclays spectre and 5 Phillum siccifolium.
> 
> I'm looking for more unusual species of mantid like the ghost, violin etc but am not having much success  Every site I find with them for sale is out-dated of won't reply to E-mails :angry: .


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 16, 2008)

The welsh accent is very rare :lol: oh welcome to the forum  im sure u americans have never heard the welsh before..so check this out..lol http://pop.youtube.com/results?search_quer...mp;search_type=


----------



## Mantida (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the site!

Like Peter said you have a very nice start-off, the orchid mantis is pretty darn pursued in this hobby.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum from OHIO! Where are you located? I have ghost on my site! Email me I'll talk to you


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> The welsh accent is very rare :lol: oh welcome to the forum  im sure u americans have never heard the welsh before..so check this out..lol http://pop.youtube.com/results?search_quer...mp;search_type=


The valleys finest voices there &lt;_&lt; .



hibiscusmile said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum from OHIO! Where are you located? I have ghost on my site! Email me I'll talk to you


Thanks. I'll E-mail you later in the week as I'm working lates for the next few days. I'm located in a little Welsh town in the UK so not sure of the legality of importing from abroad :blink: 

Both my orchids have now shed once each for me. I bought them as a male/female pair bet I'm not convinced. They are now at L4 I think and look identical, 6 segments each on the abdomen. Looks like I'll be needing more soon  

When I get some time I'll upload some pictures.

Thanks for all the replies

Huw


----------



## Gurd (Mar 17, 2008)

Prynhawn da Huw

Croeso i Mantidforum

Not bad for an Englishman eh  

I have not had a problem with importing from abroad mate


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 17, 2008)

your lucky to know someone to get orchids from..because there impossible to get any where else.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 17, 2008)

Gurd said:


> Prynhawn da HuwCroeso i Mantidforum
> 
> Not bad for an Englishman eh
> 
> I have not had a problem with importing from abroad mate


I'm impressed :lol: 



macro junkie said:


> your lucky to know someone to get orchids from..because there impossible to get any where else.


I found them on E-bay of all places. The guy who was selling them was really helpfull and specialises in them by the sounds of it. I don't know whether he has any more atm but he did have some more advertised after mine. When funds allow I'll get in ouch with him to see what he has.


----------

